# [A] Frozen Souls sucht Member und zukünftige Raider!



## Jeardius (2. Oktober 2015)

*Wer sind wir?*

Wir sind eine Semiprogress-Raidgilde / Casualgilde auf dem Server  Antonidas (Allianz).
Man kennt unseren Namen vielleicht von unserer Vorzeige Gilde auf dem Server Blackhand, die sich da mit ihren Raids einen Namen gemacht haben, ebenfalls mit dem Namen Frozen Souls.
Früher waren wir der Clan der Schattenwölfe. Nun sind wir die Frozen Souls ;-)

www.Allianz.frozen-souls.eu

Unser Motto: Alles kann, nichts muss!

*Raidstand:*

Ausführbar, sobald jegliche gesuchten Klassen/Specs vorhanden und Raidfähig sind.

*Raidzeiten:*

Montag + Donnerstag (Zeiten sind in Abstimmung)

An den verbleibenden Tagen können Twinkraids oder andere Events stattfinden.
(Auf Eigeninitiative der Gildenmitglieder)

*Welche Klassen suchen wir?*

Wir haben noch 2 Stamm-Raidplätze zu vergeben:
1x Range DD
1x Heiler

*Was für Typen suchen wir?*

Wir suchen Raidmitglieder, die nicht nur ambitioniert raiden um Equip nachzujagen oder Erfolge zu feiern. Du solltest richtig Lust darauf haben dich in einer Gemeinschaft wie wir es sind einzufinden, dich aktiv zu beteiligen und auch mit zu gestalten.

Fernab des Raidgeschehens nehmen wir auch Interessierte Casual-Spieler auf, die mit ihrer sympathischen Art das Gildenleben bereichern.

Das 18. Lebensjahr sollte vollendet sein.
Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.

Weitere Regeln findet ihr auf der genannten Hompepage.

*Was können wir dir bieten?*

- Eine entspannte und oftmals sehr spaßige Raid- und Gildenatmosphäre
- Eine erfahrene Gildenleitung
- Die Möglichkeit dich mit deinem Charakter zu verbessern, ohne gleich aus dem Raid gekickt zu werden
- Fläschchen, Tränke und die Reparatur trägt die Gildenbank!
- Freiheiten beim Erstellen von Events und Raids
- Du hast die Möglichkeiten hier Freundschaften zu knüpfen
- WhatsApp-Gruppe und Facebook-Gruppe

*Wie erreichst du uns?*

Unsere Homepage: www.Allianz.frozen-souls.eu
Dort könntest du dich über die Schaltfläche bei uns bewerben.
Alternativ kannst du dich auch bei mir Jeardius#2478 im Battle.net melden oder ganz klassisch einen von uns auf dem Server anwhispern.

*Wir freuen uns riesig auf euch! *

Ps: Falls ihr Lust auf Horde habt, schaut bei unserer Horde Gilde vorbei : www.Horde.frozen-souls.eu


----------



## Jeardius (7. Oktober 2015)

Wir suchen immer noch!

 

1x Heal

1x Range DD


----------



## Jeardius (17. Oktober 2015)

=Push!=


----------

